# stay and play



## wildcat66 (Aug 12, 2016)

What is with all the stay and play tournaments now?  Are the clubs getting a kickback?  With all the available internet search engines for cheaper hotel rooms it seams silly to pay 150+ to spend a night when you can get a room for a heck of alot cheaper.  Why don't the tournament people giver us frugal parents a cheaper option  ie best western, motel 6, etc?  Seems like another way to make some money off the already tapped out parents.....


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2016)

wildcat66 said:


> What is with all the stay and play tournaments now?  Are the clubs getting a kickback?  With all the available internet search engines for cheaper hotel rooms it seams silly to pay 150+ to spend a night when you can get a room for a heck of alot cheaper.  Why don't the tournament people giver us frugal parents a cheaper option  ie best western, motel 6, etc?  Seems like another way to make some money off the already tapped out parents.....


I see you are new here.

Yes, the clubs and/or tournament organizers get a kickback.  Surf Cup, for example, lists it as their third highest source of income, after entry fees and vendor contributions.


----------



## younothat (Aug 12, 2016)

wildcat66 said:


> What is with all the stay and play tournaments now?  Are the clubs getting a kickback?  With all the available internet search engines for cheaper hotel rooms it seams silly to pay 150+ to spend a night when you can get a room for a heck of alot cheaper.  Why don't the tournament people giver us frugal parents a cheaper option  ie best western, motel 6, etc?  Seems like another way to make some money off the already tapped out parents.....


Yes, travel has become a business opportunity to make more $,  need the $$ or more places to get enough for a cut. 

Airbnb or sharing a place with some mates is  another way to avoid the 1* cheap motels


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2016)

We've done Vegas cup for the last 3 year. We have decided to skip it this year for the following reasons:
1.  Three night minimum
2.  The hotel rates aren't terrible, but if you go to Vegas frequently, you get better (or free) room rates.
3. The last 3 years, we've had 1 game on Saturday and 2 games on Sunday.  Lame scheduling.
4.  Tournament customer service -  Horrible at communication.  Don't respond to emails and phone calls for days.  Poor website for booking rooms.
Sure, it's fun for parents and kids.  But we are going to do a team ski trip in January instead.  It will probably be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 13, 2016)

timbuck said:


> But we are going to do a team ski trip in January instead.  It will probably be cheaper in the long run.


Kinda dumb, IMO, to schedule a skiing trip mid season because a wide range of *injuries* occur in snow *skiing*. Knee *injuries* are very common, particularly *injuries* of the anterior cruciate ligament. Because *skiers* frequently put their arms out to break a fall, shoulder *injuries* — such as dislocations and sprains — often occur.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2016)

I assume you are cross referencing my ACL post.  I'll make sure they have time for recovery between ski sessions.  And many will snowboard. Less ACL issues if your feet are locked in. 

January isn't mid season.  Kids can get hurt walking to school in the morning. 
I want my kid to be a kid. Not be wrapped in a bubble so she can try to win a soccer trophy at 11 years old.
I realize not everyone thinks this way and I totally get it.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 13, 2016)

“Injury rates in snowboarders have fluctuated over time but currently remain higher than in skiers,” wrote the researchers in their study, published in the American Journal of Sports Medicine.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2016)

From your article. 

*Results:* The injury rates were assessed as mean days between injuries (MDBI). The average MDBI for all injuries among snowboarders was 345 as compared with 400 for skiers (the lower the number, the higher the injury rate). The most common type of injury for snowboarders was a wrist injury (MDBI, 1258), while for skiers, it was an anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) sprain (MDBI, 2332). Wrist injuries accounted for 27.6% of all snowboard injuries and 2.8% of skiing injuries, and ACL injuries composed 1.7% of all snowboard injuries and 17.2% of skiing injuries. Among snowboarders, more wrist injuries, shoulder soft tissue injuries, ankle injuries, concussions, and clavicle fractures were seen, while skiers had more ACL sprains, medial collateral ligament (MCL) sprains of the knee, lateral collateral ligament (LCL) sprains of the knee, lower extremity contusions, and tibia fractures. The trend analysis revealed an increased incidence of clavicle fractures (_P_ < .01) and a decrease in MCL injuries (_P_ < .01) and ankle injuries (_P_ < .025) among snowboarders over time. Skiers had a decrease in thumb metacarpophalangeal-ulnar collateral ligament (MCP-UCL) injuries (_P_< .001) and MCL injuries of the knee (_P_ < .001) over time. We found the highest rate of injury among young, inexperienced, female snowboarders. When examining the location of injury, 21.8% of snowboard injuries occurred in the terrain park compared with 6.5% of ski injuries.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 13, 2016)

Break a Leg!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Break a Leg!


Do you ever post anything useful you tool!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> “Injury rates in snowboarders have fluctuated over time but currently remain higher than in skiers,” wrote the researchers in their study, published in the American Journal of Sports Medicine.


Can you manufacture an original thought?  Tool!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Kinda dumb, IMO, to schedule a skiing trip mid season because a wide range of *injuries* occur in snow *skiing*. Knee *injuries* are very common, particularly *injuries* of the anterior cruciate ligament. Because *skiers* frequently put their arms out to break a fall, shoulder *injuries* — such as dislocations and sprains — often occur.


You are such an idiot.  Do you have any real ideas?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Speaking of tournament price spikes -- I checked the hotel prices in and around Williamsport, PA during the Little League World Series this week - prices at several low-cost hotels are about double the rate they would be a month from now, from the us ual $60-$80 per night to about $120-$150 per night.  The good news is there are rooms available.


----------



## smr996 (Aug 24, 2016)

timbuck said:


> We've done Vegas cup for the last 3 year. We have decided to skip it this year for the following reasons:
> 1.  Three night minimum
> 2.  The hotel rates aren't terrible, but if you go to Vegas frequently, you get better (or free) room rates.
> 3. The last 3 years, we've had 1 game on Saturday and 2 games on Sunday.  Lame scheduling.
> ...


This pretty much sums up our experience as well.....


----------



## Coyotef (Aug 27, 2016)

I understand it is a money maker but I really detest the two or 3 night minimums. I would happily pay for one night (or two nights on a 3 day tourney) as we live in so cal - OC and can get to either  San Diego or Ventura directly on  a Saturday morning without having to spend the night.  No ones likes to drive in Friday night traffic.   If they allowed one night options for  certain zip codes they would get a whole lot more bookings in my opinion. We really enjoy staying together as a team.


----------

